# So how much Practice do you do?



## dearnis.com (Apr 1, 2005)

How many rounds per year?  Training courses?  Coaching?  Do you compete?


----------



## modarnis (Apr 1, 2005)

As a competitive skeet shooter, I easily shoot 250-300 targets of practice each week, all year.  Compared to many shotgunners, I shoot very little

  For pistol work, I certainly don't get as much range time as I would like, but I still put a couple thousand rounds a year through my handguns.  Ammoman saves lots of time at the reloader.  I have the UPS man trained to arrive around my work schedule.


Brett


----------



## Jerry (Apr 1, 2005)

100 rounds one a month on the range as "to keep in skill". More if a buddy calls up and says "let's go shooting".


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't compete, and I would consider myself a "newbie."

But so far I easily put down 500 rounds a month, backed up with airsoft training daily.

I plan to do about 5 training seminars this year (done one already, and I have one this weekend); these events don't involve just range shooting, but involve a full array of combat simulation.

That has been able to fill my cup full so far...

Paul

Note: This is virtually ALL with pistol. I have had very little time with the rifle, shotgun, or carbine - just the basics. I am looking to get those experiences as time and funds allow.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I voted 500-1500, but meant to vote 1500-5000. And that was for pistol. If I were to include all the rounds downrange from MP5, M4 and shotgun it would be in the 5000+ range. Thank goodness my profession mirrors my hobbies. Could never afford it otherwise. Plan on going to Blackwater down the road. Havent managed to save up the cash as of yet.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 1, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Thank goodness my profession mirrors my hobbies.



You are one blesses SOB!


----------



## Tgace (Apr 1, 2005)

Going to have to cut down...Im off the SAWT team due to promotion. Whan a Sgt. slot opens up I hope to get back on.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 3, 2005)

I voted 1500-5000 by mistake.  Between all my guns, not counting .22, it's probably closer to 10-12,000.  I've probably shot around 3,000 since the first of the year. (I need to get a job that pays me to shoot )


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 3, 2005)

Great...my regulars cant even push the right button...you guys sure you can shoot??

I had originally envisioned the poll as including all rounds in a year; maybe I'll re-do a .22 vs other poll or such like.

I had also hoped for a bit more activity; Paul, as a mod. can you add a "I just read and post nonsense here but dont actually shoot" category?


----------



## Tgace (Apr 3, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Great...my regulars cant even push the right button...you guys sure you can shoot??


I just point my fingers at the keyboard and shoot away at the keys......


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 3, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Well I voted 500-1500, but meant to vote 1500-5000. And that was for pistol. If I were to include all the rounds downrange from MP5, M4 and shotgun it would be in the 5000+ range. Thank goodness my profession mirrors my hobbies. Could never afford it otherwise. Plan on going to Blackwater down the road. Havent managed to save up the cash as of yet.



Tom,

I changed your vote from 500-1500 to the 1500-5000. 


Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Super Moderator


----------



## Tgace (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Rich....


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 4, 2005)

> I just point my fingers at the keyboard and shoot away at the keys.


Priceless...
But can you do it from 800 meters??


----------



## Tgace (Apr 4, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Priceless...
> But can you do it from 800 meters??


Only with a suppressed .380 pocket pistol with "special" loads.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 4, 2005)

It was a special Makarov...but we never learned the magic caliber. (nor why a sub-sonic weapon needed special loads..)


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 6, 2005)

Turning 18 (6 days! Oh yeah!) soon and getting ready to get my first rifle. I'm pretty much the only gun/martial art interested member of my family so I haven't been to the range at all. I'll vote after I get the rifle


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jun 5, 2005)

When I worked the range and shot various forms of competition, I was shooting 3-400 rounds per night, 7 days a week. I was reloading every weekend. :erg:

Now I shoot 3- 400 per year. No more time. Not as good as I used to be either.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 6, 2005)

I love shooting. Been doing it since I was a kid. Now I take my son out to the desert about once every 3 to 4 months, and we use up a brick of 22.'s, 3 to 4 boxes of 45ACP, 3 to 4 boxes of 12 Ga and usualy about 3 to 4 boxes of whatever else is brought along by friends, usually 9mm's or 38's. One thing my boy loves is when I whip out the Airsoft, and we go over safe handling and basics at home, which usually ends with some Airsoft target practice in the yard. I used to be a sub-gun instructor at Frontsight, and I used to see all kinds of numbnutted safety mistakes made by semi-experienced adults. It makes me feel good seein' my 9yr old safely handle weapons better than alot of adults out there.

Franco


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 2, 2005)

My cousin introduced me to sport shooting last year.  I was hooked instantly.  My other experience with firearms was in Army ROTC; I learned how to fire an M-16 rifle.

I discovered a firing range within walking distance of my house.  I used to go to the range once a week (I have a .22 caliber Walther handgun), but I haven't gone recently, since I don't have any extra money to spare.


----------



## thesensei (Jul 2, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't get to shoot nearly as much as I'd like.  Mainly because of time (the nearest good range is 30 minutes away), and money (my cash goes to other hobbies!).  But, I have a Glock.  So, I dry fire all the time.  Dry firing allows me to develop the mechanics, so when I go to the range, I'm basically just checking up on myself and validating what I'm doing.  Believe it or not, it works very well.  Granted, I'd probably be a lot better if I actually shot more, but I can shoot a good pattern!

Salute,
JB


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 11, 2005)

I voted "Once in a while" but have recently moved from Mass to NH (again) and have already entered buying mode again so that'll change 

I picked up a nice used TC Renegade .54 cal last week and shot some black powder over the weekend. Love the plumes of smoke. Such a sweet feeling too!  :mp5:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 12, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I picked up a nice used TC Renegade .54 cal last week and shot some black powder over the weekend. Love the plumes of smoke. Such a sweet feeling too!  :mp5:


It is  a "sweet feeling"   Nothing like the smell and sight of blackpowder smoke.  TC makes a good rifle...nice find.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been shooting alot lately, around 600-800 per month, mostly 9mm. I started reloading to save a little money, but it seems like I just shoot it up instead of actually saving anything.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 15, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I started reloading to save a little money, but it seems like I just shoot it up instead of actually saving anything.


Funny how that works isn't it?


----------

